# Painful cervix, could it be the oestrogen?



## IzzyQ (Jul 12, 2016)

I’m part way through a dummy cycle before a FET cycle, yesterday I upped my oestrogen from 6mg/day to 8mg plus 2 Oestradot patches. Last night and this morning my cervix and labia started aching heavily, I feel swollen down there it’s getting quite painful. I’m assuming it’s the oestrogen as that’s all that’s changed so far. I’m reluctant to take nurofen as I don’t want to interfere with the inflammatory parts of the cycle or the uterine lining. Has anyone else experienced this? I’ve done IVF before and vaguely remember it happening before but not to this extent. I take anti blood clotting meds (Clexane) too.


----------



## IzzyQ (Jul 12, 2016)

To answer my own question, for anyone who has the same problem in the future, I’m pretty sure it was the oestrogen. I split the pills so the 8mg dose by pill was more balanced throughout the day, and it settled down within a couple of days.


----------

